# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Persoonlijke toevoeging aan dit forum!

## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Hallo beste forum leden!

Mijn naam is Richard, ik ben 39 jaar en woon-en werkzaam in Dordrecht. 

Vanuit mijn persoonlijke wens om iets voor mensen en hun problemen te kunnen betekenen, heb ik mijzelf omgeschoold van grafisch nabewerker tot _register counsellor_. Ik heb een studie (bedrijfs)counselling gedaan op HBO niveau en nadat ik definitief de opleiding had afgerond en een diploma in handen had ben ik gestart als eenmanszaak zodat ik psychosociale hulpverlening kon gaan inzetten voor particulieren en bedrijven. Mijn eenmanszaak heet 'Orde op de zaak', wat door zowel particulieren als door bedrijven op hun eigen manier geïnterpreteerd kan worden. Mijn slogan luidt dan ook; "Met Orde op de zaak krijgen wij de zaak weer op orde". Dit kan zogezegd breed opgevat worden. 
Op dit forum wil ik actief gaan deelnemen aan discussies, vragen, meningen en opmerkingen. Daarbij kan het een pré zijn dat ik als ervaringsdeskundige en professional een bijdrage kan leveren aan de onderwerpen. Ik wil niet de allesweter of betweter uit gaan hangen, want dat ambieer ik niet en tenslotte ben ik ook maar een gewone sterveling. 
Mocht u/jij geïnteresseerd zijn in mijn werkzaamheden dan kunt u eens een kijkje nemen op één van mijn twee websites die ik online heb staan, te weten;
http://www.onlinehulpverlener.nl
http://www.ordeopdezaak.nl

In het bijgevoegde artikel kunt u mij beter leren 'begrijpen', wie ik ben, waar ik voor sta en wat mijn doelen zijn.

Ik hoop op mooie, inzichtgevende en respectvolle discussies.

Hartelijke groet!

Richard Scheurwater-Donker
Lid Algemene Beroepsvereniging voor Counselling (http://www.abvc.nl)

[email protected]
[email protected]

----------

